# Invading Georgia this weekend!!!!



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 17, 2011)

heading up for a three-day hunt on the lease.   would really enjoy putting some faces with names over lunch.    I'll be in Cordele area.     Let me know if any of you could meet for lunch, say.....   Sunday afternoon around 1pm?


----------



## bullethead (Oct 17, 2011)

Let me know when you get to North East Pennsylvania! I'll Buy.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 17, 2011)

bullethead said:


> Let me know when you get to North East Pennsylvania! I'll Buy.



 That would be one heck of a looooong ride!!

I will be in the woods this weekend myself Bandy. Would like to meet some of you fellas sometime though.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Oct 17, 2011)

OMG!!!   a yankee!!!    lol     just messin' with ya.


Well, would have loved to have had you join us....assuming anyone is going to be in the area...


----------

